
Djay Pro AI: allows DJs to filter out drums, harmonies, and vocals - tomduncalf
https://djtechtools.com/2020/06/18/djay-pro-ai-a-new-update-to-algoriddims-app-allows-djs-to-filter-out-drums-harmonies-and-vocals/
======
tomduncalf
Thought some people might be interested in this, the Algoriddim Djay app on
iOS has added a “neural mix” feature which allows you to individually mix the
beat/melody/vocals of any song, using “AI” source separation technology
(there's more detail on other sites such as [https://cdm.link/2020/06/djay-
pro-ai-stem-separation/](https://cdm.link/2020/06/djay-pro-ai-stem-
separation/) and their own site [https://www.algoriddim.com/neural-
mix](https://www.algoriddim.com/neural-mix), but I thought this gave the best
overview).

And another app VirtualDJ announced the same feature on the same day too:
[https://djtechtools.com/2020/06/18/virtual-
dj-2021-released-...](https://djtechtools.com/2020/06/18/virtual-
dj-2021-released-adds-dynamic-stems-signal-separation-mixing/)

It seems to use the same kind of technology as Deezer’s Spleeter
([https://deezer.io/releasing-spleeter-deezer-r-d-source-
separ...](https://deezer.io/releasing-spleeter-deezer-r-d-source-separation-
engine-2b88985e797e?gi=6c747566a0f3)) and Open-Unmix
([https://sigsep.github.io/open-unmix/](https://sigsep.github.io/open-unmix/))
and gets similar results – it’s absolutely not perfect, but I think it’s very
impressive given what a seemingly impossible thing to do it is, and I think
you could totally get away with using an acapella isolated in this way for a
"mash up" or whatever.

Will be interesting to see how this technology progresses – machine learning
has allowed massive leaps compared to the state of the art previously. Right
now, I’d say the quality isn’t good enough for professional use aside from
maybe the odd “mash up”, but being able to isolate individual parts of songs
for DJing could be huge if they can continue to make such big leaps in
quality.

There’s also a Max for Live version of Spleeter:
[https://azuki.bandcamp.com/merch/max-for-live-stem-
splitter-...](https://azuki.bandcamp.com/merch/max-for-live-stem-splitter-
spleeter) 1 and an experimental real-time VST version:
[https://azuki.bandcamp.com/merch/experimental-spleeter-
plugi...](https://azuki.bandcamp.com/merch/experimental-spleeter-plugin-for-
live-stem-separation) if you’re interested in having a play.

